# split weeks



## rosie (Jan 17, 2011)

How does this work with DAE? My husband and I are planning a trip to Australia and because of the distances, we would like to spend 4 days in one resort and 3 days in another coming from Brisbane to Port McQuarie


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 3, 2011)

You should try and find someone with worldmark points for Australia since they let you split weeks and only charge an extra cleaning fee.  

Joan


----------

